# It Ain't Pretty Folks



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

http://www.boston.com/news/science/..._for_years/?rss_id=Boston.com+--+Science+news


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Drier than a popcorn fart is what we call that. Maybe you should do a rain dance Danny(send video). Sorry to hear of your drought and don't mean to make light of the situation.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Well it is either laugh or cry. I tried crying but the tears turn to steam and burn my cheeks. I tried the naked rain dance and someone called mental health services on me. My evaluation is next week.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is there video ??


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

I hate to hear that man! That def blows in every way!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Is there video ??


Private screening only. Will be entered in the next Indie Film Festival. Titled: Ravings of a Naked White Guy.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Private screening only. Will be entered in the next Indie Film Festival. Titled: Ravings of a Naked White Guy.










I had to laugh at that!

Sorry to hear your having such a tough time bar-d.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> I had to laugh at that!
> 
> Sorry to hear your having such a tough time bar-d.


Thanks Matt, could always be worse.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Crummy scenario for sure. I hope things turn around for all of Texas and the rest of the west.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well this is the thing...it is bad there no question. And not to take any thing away from how bad it is there....it is else where as well. The whole world is suffering.

Danny I do feel for you guys. I just got in from Toledo and on the way up going through Monroe, Michigan I hit a storm that dropped about 2 inches. I was thinking how much you guys need this.

I will be praying more for you.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Thanks Matt, could always be worse.


Well yes but I'm not sure how water is just the one life line that everything needs.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Watched a special on TV 2 or 3 years ago about how the southern States weather patterns are only going to get worse, longer and hotter weather and made reference to the dust bowl days-- sure hope they are wrong!! With what is going on I always think of that show.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Bar-D-------Sharons Brother lives in Princeton[lake lavon area] says its been over 100 every day for so long ---just Sunday I talk to Him and it was 105 at 10am---------Hope things change for you guys soon----They were here the first week of July for their Brothers funeral and they were shivering for most of the week---sb*


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

It is as bad as I have ever seen it. I have talked to a lot of old timers around here and nobody can remember it being this bad. Like I say though, it could always be worse. Compared to the things going on in the world, the Chinook being shot down in A-stan, the loss those families are suffering, the famine in Africa, etc., etc., etc. My problems are minuscule in comparison. We are truly blessed to be where we are, doing what we love to do. The bible says God will never burden you with more than you can carry, but sometimes I think HE overestimates my load capacity. Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

We'll keep you in our thoughts Danny.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

We sure will.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Danny...think ahead and plan...God says that also. Be ready for the worst and you will be ready. Again..we here have your back brother.


----------

